
Facebook lets Android users access the app anonymously through Tor - stuti90
https://www.facebook.com/notes/facebook-over-tor/adding-tor-support-on-android/814612545312134?_rdr=p
======
dawnbreez
"I want to tell everyone about my private life, but I don't want governments
spying on my publicly-readable info."

I guess it could help people in high-censorship countries use facebook.

------
dest
Interesting feature. I wonder what are their motives behind this. Preventing
Telcos from gathering data about Facebook usage?

